# MiniDSP



## soundguy2856 (Mar 20, 2008)

Is anyone using MiniDSP yet?


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

There are a few threads on it on diyaudio, but not much that I've seen in completed projects.

They look like they have some potential, and the company seems responsive to requests for mods and other ideas.


----------

